
IQ Bar: A new brain food bar created by a Harvard neuroscience grad - yannibuk
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2018883359/iq-bar-delicious-brain-food-to-go?ref=creator_nav#
======
andreweats22
Looks great!

------
jessgjdkekd
Awesome!

